
'The Office' Leaving Netflix Is Going to Drive Viewers Back to Piracy - newscracker
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/wjvyyz/the-office-leaving-netflix-is-going-to-drive-viewers-back-to-piracy
======
pwg
The industry would do well to heed this meme:

If you are a pirate this is what you get:

[http://i.imgur.com/GxzeV.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/GxzeV.jpg)

To compete against piracy, they also have to be easier than piracy. Netflix
won against piracy because Netflix was easier and lower friction than hunting
down pirate copies (because of the "one-stop-shop" aspect of Netflix).

Attempting to bring back a multitude of individual walled gardens, each
wanting a separate entrance fee, will, as this article correctly notes, simply
make piracy again the easier, lower friction, alternative, and the industry
will kill the golden goose even before it is fully hatched.

------
newscracker
In a few years, "subscription fatigue" will become well known and remembered
as the trigger that caused streaming services to collapse because of their own
greed and stupidity. Every provider thinks they can beat others and capture
(or steal) viewers' attention and time in a zero sum game.

People have already gotten used to subscribing for a month, binge watching a
few favorites and then canceling. Unless monthly prices go up a lot and push
people to favor lower annual subscription prices, many of these services will
see users using them like utilities — turn on for a month or two in a year and
then turn it off.

Pricing games that make it costlier for viewers to watch what they want, when
they want, where they want will only hurt all the providers. Piracy will come
back with even better user experiences than before. After all, piracy's USP
has usually been a better user experience.

